# Best Trout day of 2016 Spectorious



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Best Trout day of 2016....? Anybody on a solid speck bite?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Im taking the silence as a yes hahaha

Just thought to ask


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Check with "THA FISH" ! He should know.:shifty:


----------



## RollingOn (Oct 13, 2015)

1/8 & 1/10 Escambia
Catching the big winter time yella mouths. 
17 today.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

RollingOn said:


> 1/8 & 1/10 Escambia
> Catching the big winter time yella mouths.
> 17 today.


Well, how big?


----------



## RollingOn (Oct 13, 2015)

18" to 23" 
No gator trout. But sum fatties for sure


----------



## RollingOn (Oct 13, 2015)

Many.... Under size also. About 11 rat reds in the mix.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

RollingOn said:


> 1/8 & 1/10 Escambia
> Catching the big winter time yella mouths.
> 17 today.


So, you fished yesterday and tomorrow?


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Haha. I will also forecast tomorrow's report:

Cold. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RollingOn (Oct 13, 2015)

Haha got my days mixed up.
7th & 9th on the water.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

There are some good Trout to be found. Going to fish an area that I haven't fished much tomorrow because of the winds. Should put a few in the kayak. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RollingOn (Oct 13, 2015)

Are you fishing escambia?


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

RollingOn said:


> Are you fishing escambia?


We'll be fishing where you are fishing.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Me? No. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

KingCrab said:


> Check with "THA FISH" ! He should know.:shifty:


Wow. You guys are harsh. But, funny.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Nice to here that some of yall are on a good bite...
I want to venture around the sound, perdido, and more of Blk water. I have some areas I haven't checked out since last winter so far my biggest trout doesnt break any records but I have found a few really fat solid fish in the low part of the 20's.

Well tight lines to yall hopefully one of us finds that 27-33"er soon


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Ask me the same question on Friday and I'll let you know where they're at! The fire is lit again so I'm gonna find some studs this week


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

The first to post a 26"+ speck for 2016 will be the sheezneez... hahaha


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

That'll be one of us tomorrow! We're taking yaks right?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Its about that time... lets go get'em! By boat, yak, or wade they can't hide for long


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Them boys in Louisiana are flexin there numbers which is respectable no matter how you look at it although FL. Gators cant be denied... lets see what 2016 has in store for us this winter


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Was up Escambia today, must have caught a dozen 17.5" Reds. Finally got a couple to squeeze out 18. In the meantime, ran across a couple of these weird, kinda greenish critters. I'm almost certain that this photo is an 18" Spotted Seatrout or something.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Ok... ok Unc... I see you've been hard at the grind hahaha well done my man well done and not bad by any means although that is the targeted species in which you have acquired. The Gator Trout is the focus and it would seem you're on your way. Just point me the right direction when you do, lord knows Im covering all the grounds that my buddies and I can handle... from the sound to pensacola bay to black water river!!! We'll find those 27-33"ers b4 long


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Wish I could say I was targeting them, but that would be a lie. They just sort of showed up in the middle of my Red hunt. Kept wondering why that Red was shaking his dang head so hard.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

UncleMilty7 said:


> Wish I could say I was targeting them, but that would be a lie. They just sort of showed up in the middle of my Red hunt. Kept wondering why that Red was shaking his dang head so hard.


Wait until you hook a Gator Speck they shake like that little girl did in the movie the Exorcist and just as scary hahaha


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Here is a pic of the 26"er I caught in the fall this fish was truly possessed hahaha and in the winter this fish would be 3lbs heavier at least


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

2016 PFF Gator Trout still MIA... 15Jan16


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> 2016 PFF Gator Trout still MIA... 15Jan16


Don't worry, I'll find her soon.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Tick tock tick tock

Lots of elapsed time here fellas... where is momma speck!

That 27"+ has eluded everyone I suppose...


----------

